# ...and the "not my job" award goes to...



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, that may have required some effort!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

...another example of some creative work


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Too funny!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Love it. Hahaha


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

That is awesome.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's some more epic fails:

http://img.odometer.com/slides/9/5/4/7/3/5/954735966/f5ae8b04ae38397decc83c8e453b8aac6e21b4b3.jpeg

http://img.odometer.com/slides/2/3/1/2/5/2/2312529302/b9b8cac405eb076329192bab6178e5191011611e.jpeg

Sorry image file too large to just upload (according to note from the website).


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Hilarious, love the boots!


----------

